
A Cool New Product – RainBender Umbrella - RainBender
http://www.rainbender.com
======
dynomight
It looks like it might have an advantage over the traditional umbrella in a
wind gust. It doesn't look like it needs to fold against the wind to collapse
and can maybe collapse safely into the handle if desired. Resilience to wind
is a feature I would value in an umbrella way more than the risk of getting a
little wet when entering a car etc. Writing from the Seattle area and the rain
has started.... Got rain on the mind.

